# Yamaha F40 tiller greasing points ?



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

You will need to buy grease fittings and remove those fasteners and temporarily install fittings. I bought mine on Boats.Net. I did one at a time.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

That makes sense. Thanks, EK. The drilled passages DO appear to access the area that needs grease. I'll buy some zirc fittings.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I had an F40 a while back. I'm not 100% sure, but I think if you look closely at those bolts there's a small hole in the center. You can use a grease needle to lube the tube. I maybe thinking of another motor I had, but it won't hurt to look.





Amazon.com: LockNLube Narrow Needle Dispenser: Home Improvement


Buy LockNLube Narrow Needle Dispenser: Grease Guns - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

They do have a small hole in the bolts that you could possibly lube with a needle. If the tube has not been lubed in a while it may be difficult to get grease in to those tiny holes. It works fine by taking the bolts out one at a time and using Yamaha grease fittings. The fittings use metric threads so Yamaha fittings work best. I just greased mine after reading this thread because it has been a while since I did mine. I had to push hard on the grease gun to force the grease in.


----------

